# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avator Box (The Amazing) Suite v6.5.13 New Most Wanted software Released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *23 Nov 2012*    *What is new:*   ************ Avatorbox NX Ver6.513 (2012-11-23) ****************** 
    1£؛  [SPRD] SC6530 supported     
    2£؛  [SPRD] SC6800H  supported 
    3£؛  [SPRD] SC6800H1 supported 
    4£؛  [SPRD] SC6800H2 supported 
    5£؛  [SPRD] SC6803   supported 
    6£؛  [SPRD] SC8800G supported  7£؛  [MTK]  MT625A supported
    8£؛  [MTK]  MT6250DA supported
    9£؛  [MTK]  MTK Unlock Function Improved
    10£؛  [MTK]  MTK Touch Screen Calibration Improved
    11£؛ [MTK]  MT6252 USB Download supported - (testing)
    12£  [MTK]  Tracker improved
    13£ [SPRD] SPD 6610/20 Flashing Perfection 
    14£  [SPRD] SPD 6600L Flashing Perfection 15£؛ [ALL]  more new Flashs supported
    16£؛ [ALL]  Box Register / Authorisation Tab 
Bug fixes: 
    1£  ؛bug fixes      * **. This update Only Works To Registered users.)*   *How To Register / Authorised Box Video*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *Box Authorised :*  *Box Authorised Failed :*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *<< New Revolution Fast pinout Detection tool For all Chinese Phones >>*   *Important Info :* *When you select Boot to 6600L-COM you must set buadrate to 115200*   
Best Regards,
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## شريف الهادى

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## salahusb

شكرا     يا اخى

----------


## karim_s

بارك الله فيك

----------


## هند صابر

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا

----------

